# General > Recipes >  Banana Bread/Loaf

## henry20

Does anyone have a recipe?  Sick of throwing out bananas that we don't get round to eating.

----------


## Piglet

5 OZ BUTTER OR MARGARINE
4 OZ CASTER SUGAR
6 OZS SELF RAISING FLOUR
3 BANANAS
3 EGGS

2oz Desiccated (flaked) Coconut(Optional)


Cream together the butter and sugar until light and 
fluffy.

In a separate bowl beat the egg and then add to the 
creamed mixture.

In a bowl cut up the bananas and then mash them down
to form a lumply texture and then add them to the 
creamed mixture

Stir in the flour.

Place the mixture into a greased 2 lb loaf tin.

Place into a pre-heated oven at gas mark 4 for 35-40 
minutes or until the top springs back.
When cooked remove from tin and place onto a wire 
rack and leave to cool.

----------


## henry20

Thanks for that Piglet.  Other half got sick of seeing black bananas and threw them out last night, but I'm sure it won't be long before we have more.  Really should just buy less.

----------


## porshiepoo

So give her more work to do! Charming!!  ::  

I hope you'll be the one cooking the bread?????? :Wink:

----------


## henry20

Ha, Porshiepoo, my name henry20 has no meaning to me - it was in fact my husband that binned the bananas and it will be me that bakes the banana bread - I want to live to see another day!

Saying that, he cooks a better eve's pudding than me.  He also prepares a lovely salad - they are works of art.

----------


## sjr014

4 bananas (mashed), 9 oz self raising flour, 2 teaspoons baking powder, 4 oz butter, 7 oz caster sugar and 2 eggs.

Grease 2 loaf tins
Beat all ingredients until smooth.  
Spoon into tins and bake at 180 degrees for 45 mins.

Alternativly half recipe to make only 1 loaf that is what i normally do!

----------


## henry20

If I can stay off here long enough tonight, I'll give one of the recipes a go.

----------


## lynne duncan

tried the recipe the loaf lasted less than an hour, all of us devoured it. thank you for the recipe

----------


## henry20

::  I've still not got round to it.  Maybe tonight

----------


## henry20

Its in the oven!!!! If I make no more posts, I sealed my own fate  :Frown: 

Just hope I got my oz to gram conversion right!! 

Update:  Conversions wrong (going to bin my recipe book)
Edible, but only just  :Frown:

----------


## johndy

> 5 OZ BUTTER OR MARGARINE
> 4 OZ CASTER SUGAR
> 6 OZS SELF RAISING FLOUR
> 3 BANANAS
> 3 EGGS
> 
> 2oz Desiccated (flaked) Coconut(Optional)
> 
> 
> ...


 
_Made it to-day,  turned out lovely,  very tasty,  covered with Banana buttercream  mmm_

----------


## Piglet

Glad You Enjoyed, Johndy

----------


## recipe_hunter

This is a recipe I developed after trying many banana cake recipes that didn't quite work.

Banana Cake/Loaf Recipe



Ingredients:
57g/2oz butter57g/2oz unrefined sugar227g/8oz plain flour3 tsp baking powder2 medium sized bananas cut into large chunks2 large eggs1 tbsp honey27g/2oz walnutsMethod:
Preheat the oven to 180°C/356F/Gas Mark 4.Grease a small loaf tin or a ring cake tin (the cake will cook more quickly and evenly in a ring tin)In a food processor or mixer, blend together the butter and sugar until smooth.Add 1 banana (put the other aside for later), honey, flour, baking powder and eggs and mix until smooth.Now add the other banana and the walnuts and blend on a slow speed for just long enough to distribute in the mix, but don't blend totally; you want to leave the walnuts and some of the banana in nice chunks to add texture to the cake.Bake for approx 45 minutes in the loaf tin and approx 35-40 minutes in the ring tin.Great with a cup of tea or as a pudding with custard!

----------


## nicnic74

> 5 OZ BUTTER OR MARGARINE
> 4 OZ CASTER SUGAR
> 6 OZS SELF RAISING FLOUR
> 3 BANANAS
> 3 EGGS
> 
> 2oz Desiccated (flaked) Coconut(Optional)
> 
> 
> ...


Made this banana loaf today & it turned out really nice, i am now wanting an easy carrot cake recipe if anyone has got one.
Thanx

----------


## highlander

Just made the banana loaf, hecks its very heavy, i think i should have only used two bananas, never mind im sure it can be used as a pudding with ice-cream or custard.

----------


## kitty kat

i know what im making tomorrow sounds very yummy

----------


## Betty

> Does anyone have a recipe?  Sick of throwing out bananas that we don't get round to eating.


No need to throw them out henry20.  Just put them in the freezer (peel and all, if you want) until you are ready to use them.

----------


## Mil

We have got bananas that are rock hard. I got them in Tescos in Wick almost three weeks ago. I know they will never ripen now and was wondering if I could cook them . They won't mash . I have never seen anything like them they are so hard that you could break a window with them !!

----------


## kitty kat

> 5 OZ BUTTER OR MARGARINE
> 4 OZ CASTER SUGAR
> 6 OZS SELF RAISING FLOUR
> 3 BANANAS
> 3 EGGS
> 
> 2oz Desiccated (flaked) Coconut(Optional)
> 
> 
> ...


i made this and it turned out really gooey on the inside the outside was beautiful but the inside was cooked just really gooey ? 

any ideas?

----------


## floyed

> i made this and it turned out really gooey on the inside the outside was beautiful but the inside was cooked just really gooey ? 
> 
> any ideas?



Try baking it for longer on a lower heat, hope this helps :Grin:

----------


## teddybear76

hey floyd what was ure recipe for banana loaf,coz it was delicious and didna last a day in ma hoose!! lol  :Smile:  xx

----------


## floyed

> hey floyd what was ure recipe for banana loaf,coz it was delicious and didna last a day in ma hoose!! lol  xx



Its a well guarded secret my friend!!xxx ::

----------

